# [Wet Thumb Forum]-keeping plants from glaring



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

it seems like my plants always glare in my pictures. i am running 96w ahs kit, so the lighting is pretty intense. i was wandering if i should move the light or somthing to keep the glare down.

sample pic of glare:


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's probably the biggest photo challenge I face also. I've got the Nikon 4500, and it has limited manual settings. I recently found that I can set the exposure time (e.g. -0.3, -0.7), and this seems to be helping a bit. But, I'm still trying this and that. I'd love to hear other ideas/suggestions.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, i only have a visioneer camera. it's a 75 dollar camera, so i don't really have many settings other than light and dark









i think that i might be able to take the picture with room light or with the tank light suspended about a foot above the tank.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

I think that's your best bet Russell, suspend the light above the tank. You should start to sell cuttings of your plants and put the money toward a camera upgrade, by the looks of that Hygro polysperma you should have enough for 2 cameras


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i've been trying to sell plants on ebay. so far i have made enough for me to buy a coralife 28 watt cf light fixture for my 10 gallon, i'm also half way to getting 2 bags of eco-complete for it as well.

i have been shopping around for cameras, but they are all so expensive. it will be hard to convince my wife that it's worth the money


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Russell,

One suggestion I read long ago was to put tissue paper between the light and the tank. That creates more diffuse (not to mention darker) lighting with less tendency to glare.

I haven't tried that approach.


Roger Miller


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i will definately give it a try. i just hope it doesn't catch fire


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, i have cut down on the glare, and got a tripod. here is a closeup of L. Glandulosa that i edited a bit


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

thats odd.. a very similar piece of glandulosa floated past when i was swimming with sharks in Tahiti last year....


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

actually that stem of glandulosa has a neat story. i accidently carried it home on the bill of my hat during a nature hike in south texas. here is the pic, i didnt even know it was up there:


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

disclaimer: that is not an actual picture of me


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

he's lying!!

nice pic russ!


----------

